# Iphones and Uber Software Suck



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I mounted it on the windshield like suggested and the sunlight made my touch screen completely unresponsive. It also made me end a trip that had just started and I only got paid $5 for a $30 fare. I had to buy a vent mount.
Another issue, how many times have you thought you confirmed the start trip and then realized minutes later that it didn't confirm? Out of 95 trips, it has happened 5 fricking times. Can't the software be smart enough to know where you picked up the customer and charge accordingly? Can't it beep when you haven't successfully confirmed within 3 seconds? Please join me in flooding support with requests to change the software to beep if not quickly confirmed.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sometimes it won't let you accept pings too.

Plus iPhones have such tiny screens.

I wish they'd just give us an Android version of the app. Then they could get rid of that $10 weekly subscription fee too.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

They are working on it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> They are working on it.


Sure they are... that's what they told me last year when I asked about it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I sent my idea for the phone to stop beeping if "start trip" isn't confirmed within 3 seconds to support in Cleveland and they said they liked the idea and would pass it on. I suggest you all request it too.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

These idiots at Uber should care about us Starting and confirming the trip....they're losing out on money too! Imagine how many out there forget to confirm the trip, and see how much Uber is losing from it..


Am i right or am i right? I forgot it once when i first started, never again..it was at least a 25 dollar ride too.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> They are working on it.


I guess you are a new driver and don't know their ways yet...but like everything, you will grow aware of what "working on it" means coming from them...sigh.

Anyways welcome to UberPeoples's forum!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

I hated the idea of mounting my phone on a vent, UNTIL the sun took it offline for me once or twice. I use the Kenu Airframe, and it stays really cold now. Not sure how it will work in the winter when we get all "cold" in Southern California, but for now, it's good.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I mounted it on the windshield like suggested and the sunlight made my touch screen completely unresponsive. It also made me end a trip that had just started and I only got paid $5 for a $30 fare. I had to buy a vent mount.
> Another issue, how many times have you thought you confirmed the start trip and then realized minutes later that it didn't confirm? Out of 95 trips, it has happened 5 fricking times. Can't the software be smart enough to know where you picked up the customer and charge accordingly? Can't it beep when you haven't successfully confirmed within 3 seconds? Please join me in flooding support with requests to change the software to beep if not quickly confirmed.


iPhone overheat very quickly in my experience. Find a cheap, Walgreen, or rite aid vent mount and it will stay cool and it should work properly. Sometimes it get very cold and I turn the vent off so only small amount of cold air comes through as it I'd very hot and muggy here now. Also, always take it out of the car when not using. Hope that helps ya!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't like mounting my phone in clear line of sight for Cabbies and Cops...don't want to attract negative attention, i just put it on the cupholder slot along with the mount they gave us...man this phone gets hot as hell when the app is running. It's been 90+ here and sunny every day so that thing is just like a radioactive brick inside my car. I'm just waiting for the day it simultaneously combusts and kill me and the passengers.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Raider said:


> I don't like mounting my phone in clear line of sight for Cabbies and Cops...don't want to attract negative attention, i just put it on the cupholder slot along with the mount they gave us...man this phone gets hot as hell when the app is running. It's been 90+ here and sunny every day so that thing is just like a radioactive brick inside my car. I'm just waiting for the day it simultaneously combusts and kill me and the passengers.
> 
> I use the mount they give in a cup holder too, my phone is in a mount that I have always had two way taped to the dash and my Garmin is on the left side low on the windshield. I have most everything plugged into 12 volt outlets that I have installed inside the dash completely hidden... I used to do remote start, alarm installs so everything turns on with the ignition ....


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow earlier i parked my car and went to eat lunch by the waterfront...it was hotter than satan's anus here. I came back to the car and turned uber on, got a ping immediately, then got a message "warning, phone needs to cool before usage" Anyone ever got that message before? I put it next to the AC vent and had it on blast, still nothing, after couple minutes i started to think crap i'm gonna lose this fare...it finally shut down and restarted itself and to my surprise, luckily i knew exactly where the rider was, so i was heading towards her, i saw someone on the street keep looking at her iphone while staring at traffic so i knew it had to be her..i pulled over and she walked over and my phone was still in the process of restarting...i explained to her the situation and then finally it came back on...surprisingly the fare was still en route, and i was able to start the trip and took her on her merry way. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Electronics don't like heat... the interior of a car can easily reach over 100° in a fairly short time sitting in the sun. The average cell phone has 4 radios in it (gps, phone, data, wifi). With all of them turned on, plus the screen, and charging, that's a lot of heat building up. They're passively cooled, so ambient temperature is a big factor. Most electronics are designed for operation in an environment with an ambient temperature in the high 60's to low 70's. Luckily most modern electronics have built in protection to shut down when operating temperatures reach levels which could result in computing errors, or even permanent damage. But the protection circuit itself could be damaged from heat build up too, and you may reach heat levels where you actually start melting the connections on the board/cpu/gpu/etc.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

My phone over heated one day when I took it outside gardening. I had to put the phone in the freezer to get it to cool down.


----------

